# Speaker wire size



## Mr.Lowe

I am just trying to get the best sound for my buck. I want to hook up my SBS/SCS speakers to my Onkyo 706. What would be the best guage to use? I am looking on monoprice at 14, 16, and 18 guage wires. Just want some input. Thanks.


----------



## drdoan

Any of those will be fine for short distances. I would go with the lower guage wire (thicker) for longer runs. I am not much of a fan of the smaller 18 guage wire as it could restrict the current at higher volume levels, and longer distances from the receiver to the speakers. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb

I have always maintained that the larger the better no matter how short a distance If your speakers binding posts can handle 14Awg wire I would go with that. My personal preference is 14 for the surrounds and 12 for the mains.


----------



## tcarcio

I agree with Tony and the Dr. Here is a chart and some info you might like to read...http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm


----------



## thirsty ear

I run 10 Awg up front and plan to run 12 Awg to the rear. I have always liked the look and feel of larger wire. The 10 AWG wire I have running to my mains is twisted blue and silver color with a clear cover over top. They look great and because they are multi stranded they are very supple. I have heard that there can be an increase in amplifier heat if you use too little of wire. The wire gauges you are looking at are fine and 14awg would be my vote. I just have thing for wires and I like to over kill it some times.


----------



## eaglerider94

I also agree with Tony, 14 awg is better. Why settle for anything less, especially running such a short distance?
I just set up a friend with the same Onkyo receiver and ran 14awg to all of his speakers which incidentally were about the same length as yours. 
You're also on the right track to use monoprice, great service and quality products.
Much to my surprise they are a few miles form me. :sweat:


----------

